# Einführung



## Susi (18. Februar 2002)

Ich brauch unbedingt ne Einführung in Adobe Premiere, um mein Filmmaterial endlich bearbeiten zu können. Das Programm ist mir zu komplex um es mir in kurzer Zeit selber beizubringen.
Kann mir jemand Helfen und sagen an wen ich mich da wenden könnte?

Schönen Tag noch, Susi


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (18. Februar 2002)

Hi,

mein Vater hat sich dieses Taschenbuch zugelegt:
<A HREF="http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3815821673/qid=1014043066/sr=1-6/tutorialsde-21">Adobe Premiere 6 Schnellanleitung.</A>

Es ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut aufgebaut und vom Preis her auch sehr günstig (10,20€). Es sind sehr viele farbige Screenshots enthalten und die Anleitungen sind auch für Neueinsteiger absolut verständlich. 

Mein Vater hat mit Premiere schon etliche Filme geschnitten und mittlerweile sind die sogar richtig professionell, wobei er sonst alles andere als ein PC-Profi ist


----------



## Susi (18. Februar 2002)

Danke, das klingt ermutigent.
Werd´s mir holen und hoffen das es mir aus dem Spagettietopf wieder raushilft.

Sag mal, was machst Du denn im französischem Fernsehn?
Bist Du doch, oder?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (18. Februar 2002)

Wie gesagt, mit dem Buch kannst Du nix falsch machen. Und wenn doch, waren es nur 10 Mäuse. 

//Off-Topic
Nein ich bin aber sein wahrscheinlich grösster, deutscher Fan 

Einfach mal reinzappen, die Sendung läuft werktags jeden Abend auf <b>TF1</b> (franz. Fernsehen) - der Name ist "Le BigDil". Ich guck mir es halt immer im Frankreich-Urlaub an  
//Off-Topic


----------



## Susi (19. Februar 2002)

Aah, hab mich schon gewundert.. was so´n französischer Moderator im deutschem Forum für Vidioschnitt macht.
Hätt ich eigentlich selber drauf kommen müssen. Ich schau mal rein (hab glück, dass ich eine französische Mitbewohnerin habe, die mir das eine oder andere übersetzen kann).

Trotz dem Buch (hab´s mir bereits bestellt)noch ne Frage, wo kann ich denn am Besten ne Kleinanzeige aufgeben, dass ich jemanden suche der mir das mit dem premiere erklärt? Denn ich muss bis zum 10. März mich mit dieser Software auskennen, und das werde ich wahrscheinlich nur mit Buch nicht hinbekommen.

LG Susi


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (19. Februar 2002)

Ahhhh was  1 oder 2 Tage unter Zuhilfenahme von dem Buch reichen locker aus, um die wesentlichen Funktionen drauf zu haben, da brauchst Du keine Nachhilfestunden  

Wobei sich hier genug fähige Leute auf dem Board tummeln, die Dir das auch persönlich erklären könnten, da bin ich mir sicher  Du kannst ja gerne mal ein neues Thema aufmachen mit "Benötige Nachhilfe zu Adobe Premiere", da findest Du sicherlich einige Leute, die bei Dir in der Nähe wohnen


----------



## Susi (19. Februar 2002)

Hab ich gemacht, denn ich bin mieserabel im "aus dem Buch lernen".


----------

